

9-year-old kid sells his Apple shares to buy Bitcoin - tjaerv
http://www.coindesk.com/kid-sells-apple-shares-buys-bitcoin/

======
Steko
I think the exact moment I knew housing was a huge bubble was when I saw a 9
year old on tv waving $50K checks around saying how easy it was to flip
houses.

~~~
justinireland
Its easy to call it a bubble/scheme because most things usually are. The
fundamental difference with bitcoin is that it is unlike anything the world
has ever seen. Given the limited quantity and proven utility of it, many
people believe it is still undervalued and maintain price targets in the tens
of thousands upwards to hundreds of thousands. These targets are derived from
simple calculations.

The only question is whether or not bitcoin will maintain its utility going
forward. As long as it does then the value will continue to rise.

Do yourself a favor and hedge your one-sided, possibly wrong opinion and own
some BTC sooner than later.

~~~
cookingrobot
Here's my concern about the "utility" of bitcoin. It's just as valuable at
transferring money over the internet if it's worth $1000/btc or $0.0001/btc.
The utility is unaffected by the price.. and there's not so much scarcity that
people can't "use it" to transfer money no matter what the price is.

So even if you're right that this is a super useful invention for transferring
wealth, I don't see why that would drive the price up.

